# Friction Finishes



## cozee (Mar 26, 2007)

When I first started turning pens last year, I used friction polishes, HUT's two stage. I really wasn't happy with the level of gloss and soon switched to CA and hadn't look back since. That was until yesterday at the 2007 MPG. I saw several fine examples of high gloss friction polish finishes. Since the majority of my time was devoted to trying to run a smooth show I didn't have much time for making inquiries. 

I like the ease and the massive amount of gloss CA provides but am wanting a more natural feel. With the nice levels of gloss I had seen I now am interested in giving friction another chance. My method of application for the HUT was finsih blank out to 1500 grit. Apply the first stage and buff with a piece of flannel till I saw smoke. Wipe off any residue and then apply the second stage gloss coat. Buff as I did the first. Done. Did I do something wrong or miss a part of the process?? Or should I try a different polish? I am open to suggestions as I want to make this work for me.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 26, 2007)

I am somewhat confused by your message. Hut doesn't make a "2-stage" Friction Polish. By definition, a "Friction Polish" is an all-in-one liquids finish in a bottle, and the Hut friction polish fits that description.

Are you using the PPP sticks? If so, those sticks are Carnauba wax with polishing compounds in them, the dark with Tripoli, and the lighter stick with White Diamond compounds. As such, they are the least durable finish you can put on a pen. Like all waxes, the surface will dull with exposure to oxygen and contaminates in the air around the pens.

The Hut Friction Polish is a liquid. The base finish is shellac, and oils and wax have been added to make application easier. Shellac is a harder finish than the wax, but it is nowhere as hard as a CA finish. Both should polish out to the same degree of gloss. 

Some folks will argue that the shellac has a "warmer and softer" feeling, and that CA glue feels like a "cold plastic". If there is any truth in this, it is because shellac is indeed a soft finish, and CA is indeed a hard plastic. Whether either feels warm or cold is a personal opinion on which there will never be any agreement.


----------



## cozee (Mar 26, 2007)

My bad, I should have stated I had used the PPP sticks and I assumed they were a friction polish. Now I understand the source of my frustration since they are a wax based finish. I will definitely get myself some actual fricition polish!! I'll keep CA in my arsenal of finishes. Going begin experimenting with catalized urethanes in a few weeks.

Thanks Russ!


----------



## cozee (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />My bad, I should have stated I had used the PPP sticks and I assumed they were a friction polish. Now I understand the source of my frustration since they are a wax based finish. I will definitely get myself some actual fricition polish!! I'll keep CA in my arsenal of finishes. Going to begin experimenting with catalized urethanes in a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks Russ!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 27, 2007)

Greg,
I started with the Hut PPP sticks as well... I used 3 or 4 coats of the brown stick, polished each one out to as much shine as I could, then 3 or 4 of the white, also polished out.  I have some pens out there that are at least 5 years old and to my knowledge, the finish is still okay... but I like the looks of the the CA and Plexi.. I'm thinking that Russ is correct as to the hardness of the finish and I'm working on getting mine perfected.. still learning on that one.


----------



## Boomer (Mar 30, 2007)

On the few pens that I have got done I have used Mylands Friction polish and I like it however I don't think it gives a super high gloss.  I need to find some CA polish and try it for a higher shine.


Dave/Cedar Rapids,Iowa


----------



## SnakeCharmer (May 4, 2007)

I used Mylands Friction Polish when I started out... I liked it until I perfected my CA finish.... I think I will still use the friction polish for a lower priced pens and I bet if you let it harden for several days it would buff out just fine...


----------



## cozee (May 4, 2007)

Thanks folks! CA is my main finish but I am wanting a more natural feel and look. As rough as my ol'hands are, I can feel a difference.


----------



## dbriski (May 4, 2007)

I would like to throw this into the bunch, I have used on a few pens that I wanted that "Natural feel" danish oil,  MM all the way up, apply a lot of danish oil using sqweeze bottle and paper towel, crank up the lathe and "burn in" the oil.  Repeat a couple times and your done.  There isn't really any gloss, come to think of it, if you let it cure for a day or two then used a buffer or MM the top grits you may get a higher gloss, but I haven't done that.   The result is a super smooth natural feeling finish.  I have used it on my daily pen (olivewood JR Gents) and finish is just like new (6 months now).


----------



## alamocdc (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />I will definitely get myself some actual fricition polish!! I'll keep CA in my arsenal of finishes.



Greg, I've had better luck with Mylands holding up than the others I tried, but there is a lacquer based FP that I've heard good things about. It's called Turner's Magic and you can get it here.


----------



## awinegar17175442 (May 4, 2007)

I started off with the mylands Polish. Then went to the EEE Cream First Then Shellwax Cream Second Still a FP., but for me works better. With EEE Cream makesure blank is clean. Now use CA/BLO I like this finish Better


----------



## its_virgil (May 4, 2007)

Hey Russ. Look out now. I use those PPP sticks. I drilled a hole through each one, stuck a string through the hole and I now use them for candles when the electricity is out. Good thing too, I've won two sets at previous Rendezvous.[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />
> 
> Are you using the PPP sticks? If so, those sticks are Carnauba wax with polishing compounds in them, the dark with Tripoli, and the lighter stick with White Diamond compounds. As such, they are the least durable finish you can put on a pen.


[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SnakeCharmer_
> <br />I used Mylands Friction Polish when I started out... I liked it until I perfected my CA finish.... I think I will still use the friction polish for a lower priced pens and I bet if you let it harden for several days it would buff out just fine...



Like others, I started out using Myland's. I bought it after watching a bowl turning demo where the turner got great results in seconds using the Myland's. For that it is great. But for items which are handled a lot, like pens, it is not durable. My current finish on 90% of my pens is Deft spray laquer followed with a coat of Trade Secret Wax by Top of the Line.


----------



## huntersilver (May 4, 2007)

For me it depends on the pen, for the more lower priced pens,
I still use a FP.  For the higher end, I use Laquer or
Enduro.


----------

